# Problemas con los STK en gral



## xerxens (Ene 5, 2006)

Tengo algunos amplificador con los famosos STK de sanyo, y los mismos no funcionan.
Sospecho del circuito ·MUTE· Qusiera saber si me puede decir alguien que tension debe tener el terminal "mute" cuando esta activo y cuando esta inactivo
GRACIAS!!


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

busca en internet la hoja de datos de los integrados que tienes específicamente. ahi viene todo lo que quieras saber de ellos. Lo malo es que algunos vienen en japones y pues tienes que adivinarles


----------



## ERMACXINE (Feb 19, 2006)

baje la información para armar un amplificador basandose en este integrado, lo baje de la pagina de electronica pablin, al parecer todo lo arme bien, revise k las resistencias fueran del valor adecuado, tambien embobine las resistencias k van en la salida ya amplificada, tal cual lo dice en el diagrama, la fuente de alimentacion k estoy utilizando es simetrica, he probado desde los 40v hasta los 70v, y nada, solo he conseguido k suene un poco, y despues deja de sonar, al principio se me quemaron 2 resistencias pequeñas de 1/4 de watt, pero las sustitui y nada, ahora el ic (4048v) no huele a quemado, ni siquiera hubo corto circuito, ya van 3 veces k armo el amplificador, basandome en otros circuitos k baje de otras paginas, pero es el mismo circuito, no se k este pasando, por k no funciona , ahora , yo arme otro amplificador de 50watts rms con un integrado lmxxxx y ese me ha funcionado de poca, el unico problema k tuve con el era la disipacion de calor, pero lo solucione sin broncas, tiene bastante potencia y una fidelidad excelente (poquisima distorsion), asi es, y he armado otros amplificador para auto y uno k otro me ha funcionado bien, pero con el stk4048v no he podido entender cual es el problema, espero k alguien ya halla podido armar este circuito del stk4048 y k le funcione bien, para k me digan cual es el problema k tengo.....

gracias... aki les pongo el link de la pagina en donde encontre este problematico circuito: a ver si alguien lo puede armar y probarlo...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp205/index.htm

y aki les pongo el link del de 50 watts rms..

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm, este ya lo arme y funciona de poca, animense a armarlo, nada mas k abusados, por k necesita una buena disipacion de calor... 

suerte y gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Mar 9, 2006)

bueno ermacxine, cuando un stk se quema no huele a quemado ni da indición de que lo esté. simplemente no funciona. además, estos integrados aparte de ser caros, son muy delicados. Si se te quemaron unas resistencias de potencia lo más seguro esque el integrado está dañado. por suerte encontré la hoja de datos del stk4048V. aki te la mando. ahi viene su conexión y muchas cosas más


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola ermacxine bueno esta respuesta poray ya ni te importa por el tiempo de tu pregunta pero te cuento que a mí me paso lo mismo cuando lo probé por primera ves las resistencias se me prendieron fuego jajá pero estaba festejando que el amplificador funcionaba era el primero que armaba y no tenia mucha experiencia cambie las resistencias y no paso nada pero tu problema puede estar en que tenes que poner las resistencias que pide el fabricante dos capacitores (uno para V+ / Masa y el otro para Masa / V-) de 10000µF cada uno. Además, aconseja colocar una resistencia de 500 ohms entre V+ y masa y otra del mismo valor entre masa y V-.sino no funciona


----------



## thething (Abr 18, 2007)

hola trevi juanjoa a mi hace poco tambien me paso lo mismo se quemaron las resistencias de 500ohms sin estar conectado al circuito del amplificador, [yo soy un poco inexperto en todo esto] mi pregunta es: de que potencia tengo que poner la resistencias para que no se quemen? mi amplificador que estoy por hacer en con un stk412-000 espero que ande!!!!!
saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Abr 19, 2007)

Thething, baja la hoja de datso de tu STK, aqui te paso el link
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK412-000.shtml

Y entiendan chavos, para diseñar un circuito con un integrado, tiene que ver primero la hoja de datos del mismo fabricante del integrado. El fabricante nunca les va a dar datos incorrectos porque sino no vendería, y sí que lo que le intereza es vender. En las hojas de datos viene TODA la información que se necesita para diseñar o cunstruir algun circuito con ese circuito integrado en particular. De esa información se parte y ya despues, si quieren experimentar, pues hay que hacerlo, pero hay que partir de la información del fabricante pa que no haya problemas desde el principio. Bye


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 10, 2007)

thething dijo:
			
		

> hola trevi juanjoa a mi hace poco tambien me paso lo mismo se quemaron las resistencias de 500ohms sin estar conectado al circuito del amplificador, [yo soy un poco inexperto en todo esto] mi pregunta es: de que potencia tengo que poner la resistencias para que no se quemen? mi amplificador que estoy por hacer en con un stk412-000 espero que ande!!!!!
> saludos!!!



Hola, yo lo armé con +-55V y le puse unar R de 560 ohms por 5W, y calientan los 5W.
Yo armé el STK4048II con el PCB que venía en la hoja de datos con unas modificaciones que le hice porque tenía algunas cosas distintas con el diagrama de la misma hoja de datos pero me andubo todo bien, sólo se quemó cuando lo puse en 4 ohms y es cierto, no hubo olor a quemado


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 10, 2007)

Amigo, el PCB está publicado en la parte del foro "alguien monto el stk4048 de sanyo?"

La parte de arriba con los componentes es muy parecida a la que está en la hoja de datos, si mirás el diagrama y el pcb y das cuenta que cosa va en cada lugar.
Bueno, hace como un mes que estas buscando un amplificador, espero que tomes una buena desición.
Si me pasás los datos del tipo de amplificador que queres me fijo si tengo alguno para recomendarte


----------



## jvitoria (Jul 27, 2007)

Montar un amplificador con stk4048 es una aventura a cada uno le pasa una cosa.Le puse un anti pop con un rele y por la proximidad metia ruido de fondo .solucion montar el rele a parte,puse un control de tonos (pablin),ruido de fondo,cambiar integrados,mas ruido de fondo masa a la caja(metalica)mas ruido de fondo, cableado del transformador.He echo varios y ninguno salio a la primera,de hecho con el ultimo tengo un siseo en los parlantes.Si hay alguno en el foro que no lo haya dejado calvo o sin neuronas y me echase un mano con lo del siseo se lo agradeceria.att jose antonio


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 10, 2007)

jvitoria dijo:
			
		

> Montar un amplificador con stk4048 es una aventura a cada uno le pasa una cosa.Le puse un anti pop con un rele y por la proximidad metia ruido de fondo .solucion montar el rele a parte,puse un control de tonos (pablin),ruido de fondo,cambiar integrados,mas ruido de fondo masa a la caja(metalica)mas ruido de fondo, cableado del transformador.He echo varios y ninguno salio a la primera,de hecho con el ultimo tengo un siseo en los parlantes.Si hay alguno en el foro que no lo haya dejado calvo o sin neuronas y me echase un mano con lo del siseo se lo agradeceria.att jose antonio



Los ruidos son problemas de cableado o malos diseños de pistas. Yo armé un STK4048 con un PCB muy parecido al de la hoja de datos y andubo perfecto


----------



## cliver91 (Abr 21, 2008)

Hola, yo hice un tema nuevo, pero les digo lo mismo por aca...
Yo hice un amplificador con el STK4221 II, y en pocas palabras, no anduvo ni para atras.... revise mil veces el circuito, y vi que el PCB que trae el datasheet no es nada que ver con el diagrama... estuve alrededor de una semana haciendo todas las partes del amplificador (fuente, preamplificador, amplificador y ecualizador). Y cuando lo compre, compre dos integrados... porque eran los unicos dos que quedaban en el local (y en toda la ciudad)... Cuando lo conecte, me saltaron que algunos capacitores estaban al reves, y se quemaban, y que una resistencia, cuando no tiene carga, se calienta hasta quemarse... esta resistencia segun en el datasheet, por lo que entendi, es una resistencia limitadora cuando la carga es corta, osea cuando no tiene (si me equivoco por favor corriganme)...

Ahora, nose si cambiar el integrado, porque si dicen que ni humo hace ni olor ni nada, nose si en verdad esta quemado. O abrir el que tengo de repuesto para saber si es original o no....

Agradezco cualquier tipo de ayuda...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 21, 2008)

Esas R de fuente son Resistencias de carga y en vasio consumen 7w asi que 10w para no errarle, Si te fijas el diagrama del Ic, podes medir los TR de salida, y alguna que otra cosa. Si El IC resistiolas malas conexiónes io un cambio en la polaridad de fuente. Desarme todo y arme de nuevo, estos circuitos son siempre mas o menos lo mismo. Y funcionan bien. Hasta que hay un error humano. Por eso por Ejemplo NB no los usa mas


----------

